# My Rat Rollfast



## Dave Stromberger

I've posted a pic of this bike before, but it's been refined a little more since then. New Fat Frank 26x2.35 tires, Messinger saddle restored by Bobcycles and a big-ass rear sprocket to make it a hill-climber. I'm thinking about giving it a paint job, but not sure where to go with it. Maybe something copied after a teens era motorcycle.... Merkel, Indian, ?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Yikes!  That is a big-ass rear sprocket.  Did you make it yourself, and if so, how did you do it?


----------



## Andrew Gorman

The bike looks sharp as it is.  Only suggestions I'd make are to use big can/drum shaped headlight instead of the little teardrop and add a front fender.  Would the battery can fit behind the seat tube?


----------



## Dave Stromberger

The rear sprocket is from a 1890's ladies bike. It is machined very thin in the middle section, so I was able to overlay the original rear sprocket and just weld it on. The teeth still line up within 1/16" of the original sprocket. I got it from Scott M. 

Good suggestion on the headlight change. I'll have to keep an eye out for something appropriate looking. I think the battery can might fit behind the seat tube... will give it a try!


----------



## mre straightbar

thats pretty damn cool nice job


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Not trying to monopolize this thread, but here is my favorite old motorcycle site:
http://users.senet.com.au/~mitchell/bikes/bikes.htm
Well worth poking around!


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Zut Alors!  How do I edit a post?  Here is the main page for the Australian site:
http://users.senet.com.au/~mitchell/


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes

Wow that is pretty sweet  as is with that original paint.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Love it! The paint looks too nice to repaint from here, though I've noticed my bikes look a lot better in pics than in real life!


----------



## Dave Stromberger

It's actually an old amature re-paint. If it were orig paint, for sure I'd leave it. I think maybe I'll start building a new rat-bike from scratch, one that will get the full treatment of nickel plating and shiny paint, etc. Goona just call this one "done" for now.


----------



## Dave Stromberger

I updated the bike a bit... added a drop stand and truss rods, plus switched out the headlight for something more appropriate... a teens era Old-Sol. Moved the battery can too. Not sure I like the truss rods, may try a diff style of rods.


----------



## rustyspoke66

Nice back drop for your photo. Looking good!


----------



## bikebum1975

That my friend is one* FINE* ride you got there love the serious old school motorcycle look to it the thig is *SCREAMING* for a little 50cc motor on it.


----------



## slick

That bike is so sick! I love it! If you ever decice to sell it drop me a line! I love it as is. Got my heart racing!


----------



## 37fleetwood

Shock-Ease!!!


----------



## irene_crystal

I like the first configuration a little better, but this bike is amazing either way! Definately the style bike I am looking to buy or build.


----------



## higgens

Paint the front fork to mach and call it done! COOL BIKE


----------



## Schwinndemonium

*1959 Chevy.*

I like the busted up '59 Chevy in the background. Repairable, I hope.


----------



## hwstem

Really nice job. I like the paint the way it is, good work.


----------



## imhardkore

That's hot, paint that fork and you got a winner.


----------



## Larmo63

No offense, but could you get the ugly labels off of those tires? They would actually look older and like motorcycle tires then.


----------



## Tidewater

First time visiting this thread. 
Tidewater likey. 

I'm going to see how the truss rods look on my Columbia combined with the Springer forks now.

Love the rear sprocket too, do you wish you would have opted for a 3 speed or derailer hub?


----------



## indianfaze

sick bike dave...do you have a contact at bobscycle? i need to get a seat repaired. 
thanks
chris


----------



## mazdaflyer

That is one nice bike!!!


----------



## Santee

The paint looks good as it is. Those Fat Frank Tires make it look Bad Azz.....


----------



## wooleyfest

that stuff is awsome, love the way it looks


----------



## JoePasta

What are the handle bars and stem on that they are killer.  Yes im a new.  Nice bike all around.


----------



## hotrodbob

i love the seat and handlebars at the paint job is sweet


----------



## ChicagoFlash

Think you have a Winner there Dave - cool look


----------



## tailhole

Dave Stromberger said:


> I've posted a pic of this bike before, but it's been refined a little more since then. New Fat Frank 26x2.35 tires, Messinger saddle restored by Bobcycles and a big-ass rear sprocket to make it a hill-climber. I'm thinking about giving it a paint job, but not sure where to go with it. Maybe something copied after a teens era motorcycle.... Merkel, Indian, ?




WOW!!!  Hubba hubba!  Love it, love those bike rings.  Must cruise nice.


----------



## pedal_junky

*ooh.*



tailhole said:


> WOW!!!  Hubba hubba!  Love it, love those bike rings.  Must cruise nice.



That rear sprocket looks like it wants to take someone's lunch money. Bad-assery all around, nice sled.


----------



## syclesavage

*Rollfast accessories*



Dave Stromberger said:


> I've posted a pic of this bike before, but it's been refined a little more since then. New Fat Frank 26x2.35 tires, Messinger saddle restored by Bobcycles and a big-ass rear sprocket to make it a hill-climber. I'm thinking about giving it a paint job, but not sure where to go with it. Maybe something copied after a teens era motorcycle.... Merkel, Indian, ?




Handlebars ? real cool know who made them. Rear fender home made or did ya mod existing fender


----------



## Dave Stromberger

syclesavage said:


> Handlebars ? real cool know who made them. Rear fender home made or did ya mod existing fender




Handlebars are Torrington, shown in the catalog but I don't think they were ever equipped on any original bikes. Just a cool aftermarket item.  The rear fender is a stock from fender from the teens.


----------



## hoofhearted

*My Rat Merkel*

*Diggin' your machine, Dave.  With your skills, you could make a stooler ...

It just does a disappearing-act on the machine .....*


.... patric




















====================
====================


----------



## Dave Stromberger

hoofhearted said:


> *Diggin' your machine, Dave.  With your skills, you could make a stooler ...
> 
> It just does a disappearing-act on the machine .....*
> 
> 
> .... patric
> ====================




Thanks Patric. The stooler would be the ticket, but I traded this machine off a few years ago. Maybe I'll build another custom one of these days.


----------



## hoofhearted

Dave Stromberger said:


> ... but I traded this machine off a few years ago. Maybe I'll build another custom one of these days.





*Not Suprized ... everything that passes thru your hands is golden.

Good to hear from you, Brother Dave !!!*


.........  patric


======================
======================


----------

